# Young queen flying.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've was inspecting a hive yesterday that should have had a new queen I expected to be laying.
As I was going thru frames looking for eggs with no results I pull a frame and there she is. Before I can put the frame back she fly's off in the air where I can't see her. Kare goes into a panic afraid we have lost her.
As long as she has been working the bees with me she still goes into panic moad when queens do unexpected things.

Any way best thing to do is reassemble the frames back in the colony and stand there till the bees get back to a normal buzz and activity level. Many time the queen got a fix on you the tallest thing when she flew and will come back and enter the hive. I usually leave any covers off for about 15 minutes. Many times they also have went on at least one mating flight so she knows where her hive is and will return to it.
I do know that when that has happened in the past every time I go back in a day or so and the queen will be in the hive.

So don't panic.

 Al


----------

